# Minato Custom Nike Dunk! ^_^



## Xemnas (Nov 11, 2009)

I saw a custom , so I wanted to give it a shot with the awesomeness that is Minato.

Please, tell me what you think! ^_^


Credit goes to  for the line art.

*EDIT: *


----------



## KohZa (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa looks cool .


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks average. Could of colored him in. Expensive as those shoes are I'll be damned if I just get him in B&W. Nothing against you on that tho.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 11, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> whoa looks cool .



Thanks. 




Hand Banana said:


> Looks average. Could of colored him in. Expensive as those shoes are I'll be damned if I just get him in B&W. Nothing against you on that tho.



Lol, trust me, I considered it, but thought who in the hell would want some shoes in goldish/yellow, white, grey, black, and that off ass Konoha green.

I considered it to be fail and scrapped it. Thanks for your critique though dude.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 11, 2009)

I would purchase this product for sure
However I'd not wear them
Especially not at work



But in company of my fellow fans
You did well


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 11, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I would purchase this product for sure
> However I'd not wear them
> Especially not at work
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot!

I'm glad to see that people are feeling these. XD


----------



## 9Kyuubi (Nov 11, 2009)

They are the sex! 
I would love a pair of those bad boys. Great job bro! 
You should do a Naruto/Kyuubi design that'd look sweet too!


----------



## YoshiPower (Nov 11, 2009)

9Kyuubi said:


> They are the sex!
> I would love a pair of those bad boys. Great job bro!
> You should do a Naruto/Kyuubi design that'd look sweet too!



Yer me too!


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 11, 2009)

That's awesome... I like them


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 11, 2009)

9Kyuubi said:


> They are the sex!
> I would love a pair of those bad boys. Great job bro!
> You should do a Naruto/Kyuubi design that'd look sweet too!



Lol, thanks!

Hmm, I think I'll give it a shot.  



YoshiPower said:


> Yer me too!



Glad you like them. ^_^


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 11, 2009)

AizenPwns said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must never seen a pair of bapes before.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> You must never seen a pair of bapes before.



I have and I absolutely hate them. 

They just give off the impression of AF1 knock-offs from China or some shit.


----------



## Shakra (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow. That looks really nice the way it is.

You don't want to many colors though, or it could be a bit clashy.

The colors are perfect, and I would wear them everyday to school, and hell even church... well maybe not church, but they're very nice.

Ooh, and is there any Sasuke Nikes? I'm curious.


----------



## Okami (Nov 11, 2009)

Oi, very Cool.


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 11, 2009)

Shakra said:


> Wow. That looks really nice the way it is.
> 
> You don't want to many colors though, or it could be a bit clashy.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks!

I agree and I like using colors that compliment a lot of other colors(black, white, grey, etc,.) Too many colors just make them look messy IMO.

And the guy that I got inspiration from, did Dunks for all of the main characters.



I have to hurry and do some Itachi Dunks, before he does.


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Nov 11, 2009)

WHOA! I'd love that MINATO shoe!!!!!!! i AM SO GONNA BUY IT!  

I'd also like a Kakashi shoe with jounin Kakashi, ANBU Kaakshi, and young Kakashi[from Kakashi Gaiden] ON IT!!!!!!


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 12, 2009)

Itazuk Kuroi Urufu Uchiha said:


> WHOA! I'd love that MINATO shoe!!!!!!! i AM SO GONNA BUY IT!
> 
> I'd also like a Kakashi shoe with jounin Kakashi, ANBU Kaakshi, and young Kakashi[from Kakashi Gaiden] ON IT!!!!!!



LOL, thanks.

That would cost a lot of money! 
_____________
Also, added a DA link.


----------



## QianQian (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks cheap..


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 14, 2009)

QianQian said:


> Looks cheap..





How so?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 14, 2009)

looks cool


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 14, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> looks cool



Thanks a lot.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome, would be better if you colored him.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 15, 2009)

that's pretty believable 

i love it! nice choice of colors too


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 15, 2009)

Takumi said:


> Awesome, would be better if you colored him.



Thanks a lot. I considered it and it was just too many clashing colours that way. 



Tsukiyo said:


> that's pretty believable
> 
> i love it! nice choice of colors too



Much appreciated. The Yellow Flash is epic


----------



## Kage (Nov 16, 2009)

i'd rock the hell out of those (probably)

pretty cool.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 16, 2009)

Woo-hoo, Minato! Really nice!
I can't help but think that the Nike symbol across his face looks weird, but overall, that's some epic footwear.


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 16, 2009)

holy shit you sure have a creative mind, but if that were real it would be unbelievable

this is really nice. I would like to see you or anyone create another character version


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 16, 2009)

Kage said:


> i'd rock the hell out of those (probably)
> 
> pretty cool.



Thank you. ^_^



Cyn said:


> Woo-hoo, Minato! Really nice!
> I can't help but think that the Nike symbol across his face looks weird, but overall, that's some epic footwear.



Thank a lot and yeah I know it looks a bit weird. XD 

It was either that or his face split in half by the Nike Symbol/Swoosh. And Minato's too awesome for that. 



Sunabozu said:


> holy shit you sure have a creative mind, but if that were real it would be unbelievable
> 
> this is really nice. I would like to see you or anyone create another character version



Lol, much appreciated. 

I just started doing these about a week ago, but I've done some *Itachi*  and *Ulquiorra* Dunks, so maybe you'd like to check those out?


----------



## Rampage (Nov 16, 2009)

wow that looks pretty sick


----------



## thugangel_030 (Nov 16, 2009)

Dam those look nice


----------



## YoshiPower (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd make sure I'd have them. [";


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2009)

There's no theme better to go with than that of Yondy with Nike sneakers. Swiftness for the win.


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Nov 21, 2009)

I would wear those. :ho 


Nice job.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome.  



Good job.. Looks really cool. Though I like Madara's better


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 23, 2009)

Kyochi said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job.. Looks really cool. Though I like Madara's better



Lol thanks and I do too.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 23, 2009)

looks cool


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 27, 2009)

Love 'em. 

I'd probably never wear them in public though.


----------

